# Ipad conseil Achat



## orangemeca (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je souhaite acheter un IPAD, mais j'ai un tout petit doute quant au choix, à savoir :
16 GO WIFI
32 GO WIFI
64 GO WIFI
Alors concretement mon doute est le suivant, la difference de GO a une action sur la puissance de travail ou plus exactement aisance d'utilisation, ou est-ce simplement de la mémoire de stockage.
D'avance Merci de vos lumières !!!!


----------



## MacSedik (27 Janvier 2012)

bonsoir,
tu auras quoi comme utilisation? regarder des films ? écouter de la musique ? travailler et surfer?
si tu compte stocker des vidéos et des films ou des photos je te conseille de voir à partir du 32 GO si c'est que pour travailler le 16 peut suffire. Mais avec mon expérience (j'ai l'iPad depuis sa sortie) je conseille toujours de prendre le 32 Go car c'est ni trop ni peu, c'est parfait et vaut mieux avoir un peu d'espace libre que pas du tout (ce qui risque d'arriver vite avec le 16)
Pour la différence d'utilisation il y en a pas! c'est de la mémoire de stockage ou morte et non la RAM ou mémoire vive. les 3 modèles ont 512Mo de RAM ce qui est pas mal.


----------



## Aozera (27 Janvier 2012)

Pour une utilisation purement domestique et multimédia, je préconise la version 16Go. Avec la bibliothèque partagé on peut accéder à tous sa musique sur iTunes par exemple.
Comme le dit MacSedik ça dépend vraiment de l'utilisation.


----------



## orangemeca (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
L'utilisation du moins l'idée de départ, principalement du contrôle lors de séance de shooting photo, j'ai une carte SD wifi, qui m'offre la possibilité de voir le résultat sur l'IPAD quasi immédiatement, si léclairage et réglage me donne satisfaction, je shoote en réel, donc ma trop de nécessité de stockage, mais comme cela semble être un juste milieu, je vais tout de même partir pour un 32 GO
Merci beaucoup


----------

